# Hiking in Oregon



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

My husband and I live in the Willamette Valley near Monmouth, Oregon. We have property for hiking with our 4 mo. old goats but would like an outing to practice trail training and just see how we all do. Anybody have knowledge of Oregon (W of the Cascades) places to hike with goats? Thanks.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

There are tons of places. You should get involved with our club, the Cascade Packgoat Club. You can join our elist at yahoo but signing up for Caascade Packgoat CLub. We have hikes and all kinds of events through the year.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a lot of hiking over her near the coast below Salem. The Grand Ronde reservation has good trails and a campground. You can hike all the way from Grand Ronde to Hebo mountain if you're feeling adventurous and don't mind breaking a little brush. I also know a couple different beaches with trailer parking and a nice hike through the sand dunes at Pacific City. I have some youngsters that I'm training also if you ever want to go on a beach hike or find the trails on the res. Send me an E-mail.


----------

